# B-Baum, B+-Baum, B*-Baum



## Futzel (14. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte einmal eure Hilfe bei o.g. Thema.
Im Anhang sind sind 2 Bäume gegeben, und ich soll bestimmten um welchen Art von Baum es sich handelt. Und warum es genau dieser Typ ist. 
Könnte mir da einer die Unterschiede erklären?

Gruß

Futzel


----------



## vop (14. September 2009)

Schau mal hier

B-Baum: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B-Baum
B+-Baum: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B+-Baum
B*-Baum http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B*-Baum

Die Unterschiede solltest du herauslesen können.


----------

